# What is UberX Diamond?



## dmcgeary1965

Had no idea which forum to put this in, so I put it here.

Yesterday while looking to see how big the airport queue was here in Albany, I saw that it listed 6-10 drivers in the UberX queue, but also had 1-5 drivers for 'UberX Diamond'.

What is UberX Diamond?


----------



## HotUberMess

dmcgeary1965 said:


> Had no idea which forum to put this in, so I put it here.
> 
> Yesterday while looking to see how big the airport queue was here in Albany, I saw that it listed 6-10 drivers in the UberX queue, but also had 1-5 drivers for 'UberX Diamond'.
> 
> What is UberX Diamond?


Oh god please nooooooooooooo

Uber diamond is part of the Uber Pro benefits program. There's also platinum, gold and "partner".

Click under your profile photo where it says "partner", "gold","platinum" or "diamond", you'll see an explanation


----------



## Over/Uber

More attempt at putting a sheen on the turd.


----------



## dmcgeary1965

HotUberMess said:


> Oh god please nooooooooooooo
> 
> Uber diamond is a benefits program. There's also platinum, gold and "partner".
> 
> Click under your profile photo where it says "partner", "gold","platinum" or "diamond", you'll see an explanation
> 
> View attachment 273601


Thats what I thought at first also, but we don't have Uber Pro in our area yet. I think its something different.


----------



## Over/Uber

Gee HotUberMess, only Partnrr? I would expect at least Gold or Platinum from you 



dmcgeary1965 said:


> Thats what I thought at first also, but we don't have Uber Pro in our area yet. I think its something different.


No, it's not something different.


----------



## HotUberMess

Over/Uber said:


> Gee HotUberMess, only Partnrr? I would expect at least Gold or Platinum from you
> 
> No, it's not something different.


I got demoted for CANCELS! lol. Look at this finger wagging they sent me


----------



## Paladin220

be glad you only need 300 points to reach gold - in Chicago it's 600. Seems completely ridiculous for the levels to be different based on location


----------



## jgiun1

HotUberMess said:


> I got demoted for CANCELS! lol. Look at this finger wagging they sent me
> 
> View attachment 273603


Tell them to stick the mental game diamond program up the $&$...,.I'll be a 6% acceptance and pay the 2 dollars a month for unlimited roadside from my insurance.


----------



## dmcgeary1965

Over/Uber said:


> Gee HotUberMess, only Partnrr? I would expect at least Gold or Platinum from you
> 
> No, it's not something different.


Ok then, second question: Why is there a separate queue for UberX Diamond? Do they get to jump the line?


----------



## HotUberMess

dmcgeary1965 said:


> Ok then, second question: Why is there a separate queue for UberX Diamond? Do they get to jump the line?


It certainly looks that way


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Aw shucks. We don’t have it yet.


----------



## Paladin220

platinum and diamond levels get priority at the airport now.


----------



## dmcgeary1965

1.5xorbust said:


> Aw shucks. We don't have it yet.


Well, like I said, we don't have it here either. But someone in my area must be the exception.


----------



## Seamus

HotUberMess said:


> It certainly looks that way


Yeah but they will give them all the $3 rides cause they know they wont cancel!!!


----------



## Fozzie

Diamond is an "elite" status in Uber's new Rider Loyalty Rewards Program that they just launched. "Diamond" status entitles riders to priority airport pickup, so they're probably drivers that got pushed to the top of the queue.


----------



## dmcgeary1965

Fozzie said:


> Diamond is an "elite" status in Uber's new Rider Loyalty Rewards Program that they just launched.


OK. I just don't understand how there are any Diamond level drivers if Uber Pro has not been introduced in our area yet. (And yes, I would qualify if it was here.)


----------



## Fozzie

dmcgeary1965 said:


> OK. I just don't understand how there are any Diamond level drivers if Uber Pro has not been introduced in our area yet. (And yes, I would qualify if it was here.)


Just a guess on Uber Pro, since an Uber Pro "Diamond" gets faster airport pickups. Not available in your city? Considering how Uber launches shit and tells drivers after the fact, I'm guessing it's possible that they launched it in the last day or two, and just haven't gotten around to telling drivers yet.


----------



## HotUberMess

If I remember correctly they said only a few drivers were in the pilot program

/I still haven’t been offered a beacon/amp


----------



## New2This

HotUberMess said:


> I got demoted for CANCELS! lol. Look at this finger wagging they sent me
> 
> View attachment 273603


I'd rather Shuffle for my Rewards.

I think I have some work to do for both Acceptance Rate and Cancellation Rate...


----------



## Ribak

dmcgeary1965 said:


> What is UberX Diamond?


----------



## dmcgeary1965

I guess I worded my question incorrectly. I knew what the new Diamond level was as it relates to Uber Pro. I just didn't know how there was a separate UberX Diamond queue AND drivers in it at the airport when Uber Pro hasn't been introduced in my area (Upstate NY).


----------



## Ribak

dmcgeary1965 said:


> I guess I worded my question incorrectly. I knew what the new Diamond level was as it relates to Uber Pro. I just didn't know how there was a separate UberX Diamond queue AND drivers in it at the airport when Uber Pro hasn't been introduced in my area (Upstate NY).


Just because it has not "officially" been introduced, does not mean it is not in place. I am at Platinum, but will go down to Gold in the winter.


----------



## Ubersinger

Maybe this...https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ne...ck-up-locked-in-pricing/ar-BBPHoNv?li=BBnb4R7


----------



## OverMountain

This seems like a bite off of the Progressive Insurance model. Uber Deluxe Premium Diamond (Flawless) Double Extra Plus À La Mode?


----------



## Christinebitg

Fozzie said:


> Just a guess on Uber Pro, since an Uber Pro "Diamond" gets faster airport pickups.


I'm "hoping" that this is partly Uber's way of trying to break up the huge numbers of cherry picking mobs in the airport TNC lots. I know they just sit there forever in the lots. I'm told they cherry pick rides and routinely cancel a lot, but I haven't hung around there enough to see it for myself.

Based on my casual observation, if I were an airport passenger arriving and wanted to ride Uber to downtown, I'd do it about once, if I rode with those guys. I didn't even feel safe sitting there in the lot, to be honest.

Christine


----------



## RDWRER

UberX Diamond is for riders to obtain rides solely from high rated drivers. So you can’t get in the Diamond queue unless you have a high rating. I’m not sure if Uber concretely defined “high rating” though, and it may be different thresholds in different markets.


----------

